# Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay Teil 2 - Bewegender Trailer "Für Prim"



## FlorianStangl (17. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay Teil 2 - Bewegender Trailer "Für Prim"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay Teil 2 - Bewegender Trailer "Für Prim"


----------



## Odin333 (17. September 2015)

Der Trailer sieht extremst fanmade aus.

Davon unabhängig und ohne die Bücher zu kennen kann ich mir schon denken, was im letzten Teil passiert.
Ich hätte die Sieger nach dieser merkwürdigen Rettungsaktion als allererstes in Quarantäne geschickt.


----------



## Exar-K (17. September 2015)

Dem ersten Abschnitt des Zweiteilers hat man extrem angemerkt, dass der Film mit Gewalt aufgeteilt wurde.
Das waren über 2 Stunden totale Zeitverschwendung. Kann eigentlich nur besser werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Dem ersten Abschnitt des Zweiteilers hat man extrem angemerkt, dass der Film mit Gewalt aufgeteilt wurde.
> Das waren über 2 Stunden totale Zeitverschwendung. Kann eigentlich nur besser werden.


Fand ich überhaupt nicht. Entsprechend der Buchvorlage war es sogar richtig, weil Band 3 nunmal der Politischste von allen ist (besonders in der ersten Buchhälfte) und wesentlich weniger Action bietet als die vorherigen Teile. Jetzt, mit Part 2, geht's ins eigentliche Finale.


----------



## McDrake (17. September 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Der Trailer sieht extremst fanmade aus.
> 
> Davon unabhängig und ohne die Bücher zu kennen kann ich mir schon denken, was im letzten Teil passiert.
> ...



Da könnten einige überrascht werden...


----------



## Exar-K (17. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Entsprechend der Buchvorlage war es sogar richtig, weil Band 3 nunmal der Politischste von allen ist (besonders in der ersten Buchhälfte) und wesentlich weniger Action bietet als die vorherigen Teile.


Wir fanden den Streifen einfach nur sehr simpel, langweilig und zäh. An weniger Action lag das nicht.
Den dünnen Propaganda-Inhalt hätte man locker in 30 Min. abhandeln können und nicht auf 2 Std. aufblasen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (17. September 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wir fanden den Streifen einfach nur sehr simpel, langweilig und zäh. An weniger Action lag das nicht.
> Den dünnen Propaganda-Inhalt hätte man locker in 30 Min. abhandeln können und nicht auf 2 Std. aufblasen.



Wir haben den mit 7 Mann beim Videoabend angeschaut und waren am Ende einfach nur genervt und wollten unsere verschwendete Lebenszeit wiederhaben. Man hat einfach an allen Ecken und Enden gemerkt, dass man krampfhaft 2 Filme aus Material für einen machen wollte. Hunger Games war noch gut, er hat ja auch fleißig von dem tollen Battle Royal geklaut, aber danach wurde es immer schwächer und Mockingjay 1 ist der Tiefpunkt.


----------



## Odin333 (17. September 2015)

Den ersten fand ich persönlich eher schwach, der zweite hat sich dann ordentlich gesteigert und Mockingjay 1 war jetzt nicht gerade schlecht, für einmal ansehen hats gereicht, allerding konnte ich mich bis heute nicht dazu durchringen, ihn ein zweites mal zu sehen. Das Problem hatte ich bis jetzt bei wirklich keinem anderen Film. Er ist in der Handlung eben extremst gestreckt worden.


----------

